# New B.O.B Finished



## Mr_Practical (Oct 27, 2011)

Wasn't too happy with the old bag an needed some re-organizing. The bag itself is a LaPoliceGear.com "Operator" bag. It's made from 600 Denier Nylon with adjustable straps to cinch down the bag. Two Radio Antenna Ports I use for the bladder. Five Main Compartments for Storage with Drainage ports at the bottom of the two lower compartments. Velcro Patch for badges or morale patches on the front and MOLLE on the bottom of the pack for mounting attachments.

The Bag - The compression bag on the bottom is my shelter kit. The attached pouch is a Condor EMT Rip Away Kit.







Contents of Bag Are As Follows.

On Out Side is a Fury Full Tang Utility Knife

[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/17u0vrj/]

*Shelter *

Tent
Tarp
Yoga Mat
*Have a Sleeping Bivvy But I left it at Bro's house.
[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/0wj9kij/]Uploaded with ImageShack.com

*Front Lower Pocket - Health & Hygiene*

Deodorant
Soup
Contact Solution & Case
Wet Ones Wipes
Sun Screen
Neosporin
Bug Spray
Whisp Brushes
Advil
Kleenex
Pancho
Emergency Blanket
Gum
Tea





*Front Pocket - Utilities*


Folding Shovel
Gloves
Paracord with key rings
Sowing kit
Knife Sharpener
More paracord
2 knives
Multi Tool
Duct Tape 



*Administrator Pocket*


Flask....I'm a Texan 
Word Puzzle
Map Of Nearby New Mexico (just in case)
Compass
3 Pens
Notepad
Snack
Cleaning Kit



*Cleaning Kit Contains*


Glock Brush and Rod
CLP in Bottle
Patches
2 Quick Bore Snakes



*Side Pocket - Fire Kit*

4 Flares
Flint
Lighter
2 Candles
Matches
Zippo
4 Cotton Balls (2 soaked in Vasoline)





*Other Side Pocket - Light*


3 Glow Sticks
LED Hand Crank Flash Light
Head Lamp
NEBO Flashlight (Not Pictured)



*Back Pocket - Concealed Gen4 Glock 21 W/ Extra Mags*



*Medical Pouch*


Meds
Bite Kit
Usual Trama Pads
Quick Clot Trauma Pak
Adventures suturing kit





*Main Compartment*


Mess Kit - Coleman Aluminum Kit with Sporks
Bleuet 2-Position Pocket Stove
2 Cups
Wise Foods 72 Hour Kit
Extra Clothes (Geared Toward Desert Conditions)
Toilet Paper
Water Bladder


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

So what does this weigh?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

That is one nice setup, Just curious if you have a container that you can put boiled water in while it is still hot and carry it, in case you have to boil to purify, and then move on quickly.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Mr_Practical, thank you for the post. You have obviously spent much time on this. 
I think I should get a BOB together also. This is what I decided to put in so far...........


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

hiwall said:


> Mr_Practical, thank you for the post. You have obviously spent much time on this.
> I think I should get a BOB together also. This is what I decided to put in so far...........


That's a good start, but what about the heavy stuff...


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Looked at it on line. Looks pretty decent, and not to costly. Yank it off the ground a few hundred times, and do some serious hiking and let us know how the straps hold out. Looks like it will take it...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

One question I got fer yall be on that compass. Yall used it much? It ain't really set up well fer map work. Reason I ask be I do lots a map work fer search an rescue an the clear base plate models work real well fer that. Ifin yall be set on a sightin mirror type, I use a Brunton 15TDCL Elite. It'll give ya the best a both worlds. It's gotta clear base good fer map work an the sightin mirror to. They be bout 60 bucks, but I thin ya can find em on ebay fer bout 30 right now.

Only reason I bring it up be that ifin ya get outa familiar territory ya wanna be good with yer map an compass cause limited resources ain't the time ta make a whoops. Otherwise looks like a resonable set up.


----------



## Mr_Practical (Oct 27, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> So what does this weigh?


It weighs an even 25lbs with the shelter kit. Roughly it's a little over 12% my body weight.



Tirediron said:


> That is one nice setup, Just curious if you have a container that you can put boiled water in while it is still hot and carry it, in case you have to boil to purify, and then move on quickly.


No, I don't have any thing like that but it's definitely something to look into. Maybe one of those stainless steel water bottles. Thanks for the tip!



helicopter5472 said:


> Looked at it on line. Looks pretty decent, and not to costly. Yank it off the ground a few hundred times, and do some serious hiking and let us know how the straps hold out. Looks like it will take it...


Oh....It's been out there. What do you think I do every weekend . The local hikes have campgrounds in the park. Nice little 107 degree hike .



[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/14a1gqj/]

[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/1684cij/]

[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/0czxt2j/]

[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/4jzaojj/]



OldCootHillbilly said:


> One question I got fer yall be on that compass. Yall used it much? It ain't really set up well fer map work. Reason I ask be I do lots a map work fer search an rescue an the clear base plate models work real well fer that. Ifin yall be set on a sightin mirror type, I use a Brunton 15TDCL Elite. It'll give ya the best a both worlds. It's gotta clear base good fer map work an the sightin mirror to. They be bout 60 bucks, but I thin ya can find em on ebay fer bout 30 right now.
> 
> Only reason I bring it up be that ifin ya get outa familiar territory ya wanna be good with yer map an compass cause limited resources ain't the time ta make a whoops. Otherwise looks like a resonable set up.


It's more for marking a line of sight or making my own map. By that I mean I will make a point of reference, travel (let's say) north for 15minutes, mark it down, turn north west for 8 minutes, mark it down and so on. My secondary BOL I know pretty well in New Mexico. But you're right I probably should brush up on map reading and compass skills just in case. Any good sources on map readings?

Thanks for the comments and tips guys!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Best thin ta do be get in with a orienteerin club an practice with em some. Hard ta find somebody local an that be the best I come up with. In CERT we kinda work tagether on map skills, go out an practice it an check each others work. Better en any book an keeps ya familiar with the local terrain. Bein here in the midwest it be awfull flat an that makes it a little tougher, plus most a our topo maps ain't been updated in 20 years!

I find it easier workin with somebody cause then ya be sure yer gettin it right.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Not to discount map and compass skills but in the open west they maybe are not as critical. You always need a compass for night travel(or it at least helps) but in daylight when you can often see for many miles in most any direction its not so critical. Maps are great no matter where you are.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

hiwall said:


> Not to discount map and compass skills but in the open west they maybe are not as critical. You always need a compass for night travel(or it at least helps) but in daylight when you can often see for many miles in most any direction its not so critical. Maps are great no matter where you are.


I'm a bit floored that that statement. Can you explain more about what you mean or at least the limits of a situation you imagine?

What happens when it's overcast, raining, foggy, snowing or during a great burn?


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> One question I got fer yall be on that compass. Yall used it much? It ain't really set up well fer map work. Reason I ask be I do lots a map work fer search an rescue an the clear base plate models work real well fer that. Ifin yall be set on a sightin mirror type, I use a Brunton 15TDCL Elite. ...


The 15TDCL Elites around here are now saying Made In China. :-/ Looks like they've gone the way of the (used to be) respectable Silva Rangers.

I've moved to the Suunto MC-2 as a group standard. I still have a few Euro 15TDCLs around.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr_Practical said:


> ...It's more for marking a line of sight or making my own map. By that I mean I will make a point of reference, travel (let's say) north for 15minutes, mark it down, turn north west for 8 minutes, mark it down and so on. My secondary BOL I know pretty well in New Mexico. But you're right I probably should brush up on map reading and compass skills just in case. Any good sources on map readings?
> 
> Thanks for the comments and tips guys!


Look at the military FM 3-25.26 and a book titled The Essential Wilderness Navigator. It might be helpful to understand .mil maps in detail as well as your own topos.

These two books were recommended to me several years ago.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> I'm a bit floored that that statement. Can you explain more about what you mean or at least the limits of a situation you imagine?
> 
> What happens when it's overcast, raining, foggy, snowing or during a great burn?





> Originally Posted by hiwall View Post
> Not to discount map and compass skills but in the open west they maybe are not as critical. You always need a compass for night travel(or it at least helps) but in daylight when you can often see for many miles in most any direction its not so critical. Maps are great no matter where you are.


Obviously I clearly stated "not as critical". I've hiked all over the west(have you?) and though I often carry a compass I very seldom used it in any of the western states. Once in Colorado at about 9000' a cloud very quickly engulfed the mountain I was on, dropping visibility to about 10 feet. I simply started walking down-hill(I had walked up-hill for a couple hours). By the time I hit the the old logging road I had parked on it had brightened up a little and I found my truck without problems. When elk hunting in the black timber I used my compass some. Study maps before you go and you seldom need the compass.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

As long as you don't range far or have a dominant feature to reference or can guarantee nothing out of the ordinary... that will work. 

I've also hiked that terrain enough to know things can start looking similar after a while. I know terrain familiarization--it's very important. My uncle was a STA platoon Marine and we were traversing land he haunted for years. I had to unfook his nav, easy because I familiarized beforehand. Compass saved the day. Given this was piney woods.

I wouldn't ever voluntarily leave without a compass (two actually). You never know what will happen.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I really like the set up and am impressed it comes in at 25lbs. Only thing I may add is a water container that isn't soft plastic as a back up but that was already suggested. I don't remember seeing extra socks and am assuming foot powder and moleskin was in the med section. I'll go relook. Good set up though. I'd go hiking with you.

Went back and looked and didn't see socks and foot care. Maybe something to consider. Take care of your feet they'll take care of you.


----------



## aruiz42 (Sep 6, 2013)

Been stealing all your ideas sorry... Bought the same bag and buying the EMT bag this week... Gonna take extra stuff from my combat lifesaver bag and put it in there... Slowly but surely will build a good BOB... Thanks for posting this!!!


----------



## Mr_Practical (Oct 27, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I really like the set up and am impressed it comes in at 25lbs. Only thing I may add is a water container that isn't soft plastic as a back up but that was already suggested. I don't remember seeing extra socks and am assuming foot powder and moleskin was in the med section. I'll go relook. Good set up though. I'd go hiking with you.
> 
> Went back and looked and didn't see socks and foot care. Maybe something to consider. Take care of your feet they'll take care of you.


The socks are in there buried beneath everything else lol. There are 2 pairs of cotton and 1 pair of wool. Pre-cut moleskin is in the meds compartment and if worse comes to worse duct tape will act as moleskin. I haven't decided on foot powder... it's light weight but have yet to consider it.



aruiz42 said:


> Been stealing all your ideas sorry... Bought the same bag and buying the EMT bag this week... Gonna take extra stuff from my combat lifesaver bag and put it in there... Slowly but surely will build a good BOB... Thanks for posting this!!!


Tip on the back pack... The zippers on the bag are stiff at first so you have to loosen them up a bit.


----------



## fyrediver (Sep 16, 2013)

How about a pair of spare glasses and contacts? Those could come in really handy.

Also, I'm a fan of small folding saws like a Gerber. You can get a lot of work done with those. 

FAK: Consider adding roller gauze, triangular bandages, and an Ace wrap. They're really handy to have. With them and what you've got you can dress anything, create a tourniquet or a pressure dressing.


----------



## aruiz42 (Sep 6, 2013)

Even stole the medical bag idea too... Once it's complete I'm going to dry to do it again for my wife!!!


----------



## Mr_Practical (Oct 27, 2011)

fyrediver said:


> How about a pair of spare glasses and contacts? Those could come in really handy.
> 
> Also, I'm a fan of small folding saws like a Gerber. You can get a lot of work done with those.
> 
> FAK: Consider adding roller gauze, triangular bandages, and an Ace wrap. They're really handy to have. With them and what you've got you can dress anything, create a tourniquet or a pressure dressing.


I have a pair of glasses in my car so that is an arms reach away when I ever have to grab the bag and go. I also have an extra set of contacts in my E.D.C bag which is in my car as well at all times. As useful as a folding saw is it is too bulky and not very practical in my desert environment. Roller gauze is in the med pack (I guess I should take a picture and inventory of the med kit) and not much of a fan for triangle bandages. During my EMT-B training we RARELY used them. From what I've seen in EMT-B I am not a fan of tourniquets..I guess if I absolutely needed one there are plenty of things in the bag that could be used.


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

Mr practical it sounds like your nearby me lol, but the bug out bag seems good to me but as suggested above I'd look into a stainless container for water


----------

